# Pancakes!



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Aug 9, 2019)

I'm really wanting pancakes. I think we're going to follow this tomorrow for dinner. Looks sssoooo good. Let me know how it works out if you try it first. Supposedly they are the fluffiest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Hart (Aug 9, 2019)

Pancakes. My favourite food.

I like them flat. I make them simply, with flour, eggs, milk, and a pinch of cinnamon, sometimes blueberries or mushed bananas. Then I fry them in a bit of butter, not too much. Very quick, easy, and low on butter.

Then I drown them in maple syrup.


----------



## ZackF (Aug 9, 2019)

I guess the keto thread wouldn’t do for that recipe.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

